# RHCP's Kernel Installation Help



## Maikuru (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I recently rooted my phone using CWM Recovery. However, I noticed that the website for his kernel: http://www.jbhale.co...-custom-kernel/ has two links.

One that links to the github and the other for the binary. The binary link does not work and gives me an error message.

For Github, I am unsure of which zip file to download. Since I'll be flashing through CWM, I do not know which zip to choose; "strat_initframs" or the "sch-i405_kernel?"

I have downoaded both so far and I have a feeling the one I should flash through CWM is the one labeled "sch-i405_kernel." But it's contents and size differ from what I have flashed before which makes me doubt either is the correct one.

I have also read that RHCP's kernel includes the CWM zip to flash it, but again, I do not know which one to download. Would it be that I have to download the binary one? (Which does not work.)

Thank you.


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

Maikuru said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I recently rooted my phone using CWM Recovery. However, I noticed that the website for his kernel: http://www.jbhale.co...-custom-kernel/ has two links.
> 
> ...


The GitHub stuff is just source, do not try to flash it, if it works you will not have working phone, but most likely it will just fail.

The proper file is 0203_strat.zip and it contains the kernel binary. I do not know why it is no longer available from rhcp's website, unless he removed it because it does not work properly with the newer firmware. If you are sure this is the kernel you want (meaning you are running EI2 firmware) I can get you that file.


----------



## andynazay153 (Jun 24, 2014)

.


----------



## andynazay153 (Jun 24, 2014)

acejavelin said:


> The GitHub stuff is just source, do not try to flash it, if it works you will not have working phone, but most likely it will just fail.
> 
> The proper file is 0203_strat.zip and it contains the kernel binary. I do not know why it is no longer available from rhcp's website, unless he removed it because it does not work properly with the newer firmware. If you are sure this is the kernel you want (meaning you are running EI2 firmware) I can get you that file.


Can you send it to me? thanks


----------



## morganjonathan360 (Jan 28, 2015)

Hey guys. I just joined the site and I'm not entirely sure of the forum's rules and guidelines, so I'll apologize in advance for bumping this thread. But unfortunately a few days ago, I destroyed the internal screen of my Lg G2 and I've had to resort to throwing my SIM card back in my old Strat. The transition from a quad-core phone with 2 gigs of RAM back to the unintuitive single-core outmode has been extremely difficult. I'd forgotten how the Stratosphere seems to suffer from software retardation because of it's lacking physical capabilities. I've gone through dozens of sites and forums in search of an overclockable kernel, and nearly every thread is 3 years old and all of the download links I could find are dead. If I could be sent a copy of this Kernel, I would be extremely grateful.

Thanks in advance.


----------

